#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  unknown?

## albert

any idea what this symbol is

----------


## zero

a vine spiral. Celtic; a natural growth to the heart, a flow of the way to truth.

----------


## albert

does it matter if its up side down or flipped horizontally?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

there is no link and i can not make out the symbol at all.

----------

